# shallow bowl no tech/addiction



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

Please don't put a Betta in there. Judging by the size, there is barely any room for him to swim! You would have to change the water a lot more often to keep the water parameters safe for a fish. 

Other people don't have much trouble? You mean they don't have a conscious about putting a fish in .5 gallons or less? Do you want the Betta as decoration or because you want to take care of him? As another thoughtful user has said, "Just because your setup isn't as bad as "most people's" doesn't make yours good."


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

its around 1.5gal actually. 5L if we are talking in the modern age. i said i hesitate for those very reasons. judging on here people are succesfully keeping them in 1.5gal and up.

but dont worry since i posted this i decided i couldnt put a fish in there, so its just going to be a display bowl type thing.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

frenchie1001 said:


> its around 1.5gal actually. 5L if we are talking in the modern age. i said i hesitate for those very reasons. judging on here people are succesfully keeping them in 1.5gal and up.
> 
> but dont worry since i posted this i decided i couldnt put a fish in there, so its just going to be a display bowl type thing.


Personally, I wouldn't keep a betta in anything less than 5g or so. At 1.5g I wouldn't have a problem with some RCS or another type of hardy shrimp. I have a 1g cube vase that I plan on putting RCS into eventually. 

I like the hairgrass idea for a round vase. My current round vase, which is much smaller than that one at only .25g, distorts the view through the glass. Something like hairgrass would look nice and provide good viewing from any direction.


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

It looks much smaller than 1.5 gallons! Personally, that would be fine in my book if you could keep up with water changes and found a way to heat it, but a heater sort of ruins the nano scape look.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Gha! You gotta stop this! I have my second one in the making. My wife is looking at me funny, I now want to go to Michael's and thrift shops and Bath and Beyond...

I don't know how to react to "don't put a Beta in a bowl" people, I appreciate their concerns but one would assume that we actually have some idea of what we are doing. This starts to remind me of people spraying paint on fur costs. I welcome advise when asked for. Especially considering that my beta 'bowl' has much better water then my tap or Crystal Gaiser, with wc every couple of month.

The rant aside, with a shallow vase, maybe try trailing emmersed plants like Bacopa, Ludwidgias and such. Maybe just 1/2 if the perimeter in the back.

Check your neighbors landscaping: there are cool stones all around  

Edit: if the vase is next to a heat source, a heater might not be needed. Mine is right next to my OC i7 - constant 80°
v3


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Axelrod12 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't keep a betta in anything less than 5g or so. At 1.5g I wouldn't have a problem with some RCS or another type of hardy shrimp. I have a 1g cube vase that I plan on putting RCS into eventually.
> 
> I like the hairgrass idea for a round vase. My current round vase, which is much smaller than that one at only .25g, distorts the view through the glass. Something like hairgrass would look nice and provide good viewing from any direction.


my only concern with hair grass is it wont get enough light! the window i am putting it in only gets morning sun.



Briz said:


> It looks much smaller than 1.5 gallons! Personally, that would be fine in my book if you could keep up with water changes and found a way to heat it, but a heater sort of ruins the nano scape look.


its just a touch under 1.5 gal, but yeah i have decided against it. i am on the hunt for a 2.5gal bowl as a bedroom betta tank! i am hoping ill be able to get away without a heater.



OVT said:


> Gha! You gotta stop this! I have my second one in the making. My wife is looking at me funny, I now want to go to Michael's and thrift shops and Bath and Beyond...
> 
> I don't know how to react to "don't put a Beta in a bowl" people, I appreciate their concerns but one would assume that we actually have some idea of what we are doing. This starts to remind me of people spraying paint on fur costs. I welcome advise when asked for. Especially considering that my beta 'bowl' has much better water then my tap or Crystal Gaiser, with wc every couple of month.
> 
> ...


i just went and got a small amount of bacopa from the LFS. i only brought the smallest around as it comes in a dry package. so i dont know how well it will go and the price was kinda dear. the whole idea of the this was supposed to be low budget. 

i ended up buying a small stone for 3 dollars, i'd hate to go fishing around in my neighbours yards. they have a grudge against me enough as it is.



so the plan is

blue bacopa
hairgrass
no tech

fingers crossed.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

i had my betta in a 1.5 gallon bowl with plants and a sand bottom, heater for 6 months. i did water changes every 2 to 3 days (dropped the water to as low as i could with leaving him in the water, filled back up) i thought that would be enough. i bought a ammonia test kit and tested the water when i would normally change it there was ammonia in it! yes he was living and i thought doing well. but how well could he be swimming in ammonia ? he now has a 3 gallon long bookshelf tank with heater and filter (running purigen in filter) . when i test before weekly water changes ( i do one gallon water changes) there is no ammonia at all now. i urge anyone using a bowl for your betta to get an ammonia test kit. and get ready to get another home for the fish. because most kept in bowls, will find water the is not as clean as you think.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I like your plan for this bowl. A moss would make a great carpet if you think the hair grass wouldn't get enough sun.

I have no guilt over my bettas in a bowl. water changes + plants = healthy fish. This guy lives in a bowl about the size of yours, sits in west facing window and has full weekly water change. this fish had tattered fin when purchased from LFS, most likely from ammonia burns being in that little half cup of water they house and sell them in. Fins full and perfect now, fish active. I would just be sure to keep an eye on your temps


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

polarising subject it seems!

i think ill watch temp for a week and see how it goes. id love to put something in it, as its in the living room so its my only water related thing on full display.


----------

